# What is the most common & universal type format for an audio CD?



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

What is the most common & universal type format for an audio CD? I made a music CD in MP3 format which will play fine in my car, but won't play in a friend's home DVD-CD player.

I need to choose a format that will play in most situations.

thanks, Robt


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The term Audio CD generally refers to commercial CD's and to homemade ones that are just like the commercial ones and there is only one format. They're the most universal because they'll play on older CD players as well as new.

The most universal compressed format is Mp3 and the newer CD players will play both Audio CD's and Mp3 CD's. Mp3's can be made with a Constant Bit Rate (CBR) or Variable Bit Rate (VBR). Most players will play both, but some can only play CBR. So a CBR Mp3 CD would be the most universal of the compressed format.

If you want to play CD's on your friends DVD-CD player you'll have to make the basic Audio CD's.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Note that using Audio CD for the burn option will limit on how much songs you will have. (usually around 14, compared to about 100 on an MP3 disc)


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> What is the most common & universal type format for an *audio CD*


There is only one.

_An audio CD consists of one or more stereo tracks stored using 16-bit PCM coding at a sampling rate of 44.1 kHz. Standard CDs have a diameter of 120 mm and can hold approximately 80 minutes of audio. _

Your mp3 disc is a DATA disc.


----------

